# Containers cheap and easy



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Found this site listed on another forum, www.igshansa.de/igsorg.html. Shortly after, I made this one. Didn't take very long. Printed it out on card stock paper. Since I don't have a good pair of scissors, I used an exacto knife and a 12" metal scale. Added some quickie weathering with some powders to knock off the bright and new look. If I do more I would want to paint lightly the white edges of the cardboard that show. The powders didn't do too well at that. Fun and CHEAP. This is N scale, I'm sure HO would be a little easier to work with.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice appearance! You did a great job!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it! I'm amazed at how convincing paper / card-stock models can be, especially for something boxlike like the container. Perfect! And the price couldn't be better!

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

*More cardboard containers*

Whipped up a couple more of these. With more practice, I think they could be made to look better. From a distance, not to bad, up close, they are what they are. Bottom right container is untouched, left container I used powders on, and the top I dry brushed paint pigments. I think I'll try another group of these adding another piece of card stock to the inside walls to stiffen them up a bit.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohh ... YOU did the weathering. Very nice! I thought that that was incorporated into the paper print.

I like 'em!

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The other thing you can do is if your intermodal container stacks/yard are along your backdrop - you can create background container flats 3 or 4 containers high against your backdrop to make the yard look deeper & appear to have more containers. Print & glue them on 1/4" foam board.


----------

